# Baby's First Show Pic



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I felt like such a nerd getting a picture when we didn't win in the Winners Ring, but he'll be in the 9-12 class by the time we show again, so I couldn't resist. <B


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And you will cherish that photo forever!He's darling.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great pic. He's so handsome


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Super cute! They are only young once, of course get the photo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LJack said:


> They are only young once, of course get the photo.


That's what was going through my head - and why I gave Bertie to the photog's assistant to wrangle and slipped in there to get a quick picture of puppup. 

Note to anyone who thinks show dogs are all covered with product and stuff... 

Pup was shown mostly au natural. You can see this with the baby-ruff up by his face. LOL. That bugs me so much looking at it. 

He got a very quick blow dry - but I couldn't overdo it, especially around his face. 

Judges were SO NICE. A lot of baby talk to Jojo and smiling over him and talking about him being "something".


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love it when the judges are soft handed and good with puppies. <3


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

He is stunning! Great photo. How old is he now Megora?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

EmmaKFricke said:


> He is stunning! Great photo. How old is he now Megora?


It's Kate. 

He's exactly 7 months old.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He is handsome and we all know that you can't have too many photos of them.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

He is one very handsome 7 month old...no harm taking the pic, get's him use to what he has to look forward to


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a handsome young player you have. The girls will swoon for him. Judges too !!!


dlm ny country


----------



## DogsterMom (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh my!!! What a gorgeous pup!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

What a good looking boy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is the type of thing that I do when it's freezing outside and I'm bored. 

I smoothed out the baby ruff. So less distracting!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You've got a good looking little boy there. He looks like his handsome Poppa!


----------

